# Seachem Flourite dark as substrate+gravel?



## Rafael R (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, everyone. 

I am planning to change my substrate/gravel but I would like to know if it is OK to use Flourite Dark as both substrate+gravel (I prefer this because of the color) or should I use it only as substrate and put a layer of another gravel on top of it? 

P.S. I have a 160ltr planted aquarium with three discs among other fishes.

Thanks.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've used it as both gravel and substrate in two tanks, also have a friend using it. It works great but looses its nutrients after maybe 8 months. It's a little hard to plant in and the pieces are sharp. I know what you mean about the color of the flourite dark, it looks good and natural. I changed to eco complete and really love it. Eco now makes a red which if you wanted to you could mix the two.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All of the Flourite varieties are intended to be used alone, as the total substrate in the tank. You don't need to add anything on top.

My favorite Flourite is black Flourite sand.


----------



## choco (Feb 4, 2008)

peteski312 said:


> It works great but looses its nutrients after maybe 8 months.


8 months?? where did you get that information from? I thought flourite was supposed to last years or even decades!!??


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

must work for eco..


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Flourite is essentially inert. It does not supply nutrients to the plants. Instead, it has a high CEC which causes it to sequester some of the nutrients on its surface, making them more easily available to the plant roots. There is iron in Flourite, but it isn't easily available to the plants. Flourite lasts forever, in terms of aquarium lifetimes.


----------



## Rafael R (Mar 28, 2008)

peteski312, hoppycalif, choco, Jareardy:

I want to thank you for yours kindness in clarifying my doubts. Tomorrow I"ll change the substrate/gravel, because I¨m sure now.

Thanks again.

Greetings from Valencia, Spain.

Rafael R Laudo.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

it is really impossible for flourite to be gravel. Gravel is gravel. Flourite and gravel are both substrates...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

"Gravel" means a mix of various size pebbles of various shapes. Flourite is just that - a mix of various size and shapes of man-made pebbles of fired clay, which has a high Cation Exchange Capacity, meaning it holds positively charged ions, like Fe, K, NH4, etc, where the plant roots can get to them easily. Flourite, and all of the commercial substrates are made to be used as the only material in the substrate. No topping with any other substance is needed. It doesn't harm the plants to have other substances mixed in or used as a topping on the substrate, but it does no good either.


----------

